# VEGAS SUPER SHOW 04



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HAY IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW. ILL POST ASAP......AND YES VANESSA AND HERE FRIENDS WANT TO THANK ALL THE PEOPLE FROM LIL AND THE CAR CLUBS....IT WAS A GREAT SHOW


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

CHINGO BLING.....KICKIN IT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

LOOK WHO WE SEEN ...YES LOCA!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NOW THIS WAS MY FAVORED CAR AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

lets see what u got


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 HERES A RARE SHOT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

VERY NICE


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

thats alot of tits in that pic


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

58 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I LOVE THIS UCE RIDE!!!


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

car pictures lookin good


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BIG THANGS NYC


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

40 YEARS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

CHILLIN


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IMPERIALS CC


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NICE SHOW


----------



## chelita (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks For The Pics Homeboyz! I always know you bring good Pics! I have a question do you know if theres gonna be any shows here in LA ? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chelita_@Oct 11 2004, 02:20 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks For The Pics Homeboyz!  I always know you bring good Pics! I have a question do you know if theres gonna be any shows here in LA ?  :biggrin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2284440[/snapback]​*


NEXT BIG SHOW IS SAN DIEGO NOV 21, STR8 CLOWNIN TOUR SUPER SHOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A SHOW YOU DONT WANT TO MISS!!, YA THERES ALSO LA GENTE CAR SHOW NEXT WEEKEND,THATS ALWAYS A NICE SHOW


----------



## chelita (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: Thanks ! Well try to be there and if I see you or Vanessa imma say hi to you guys! LoL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

You got more pics?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

GOOD PICS... KEEP THEM COMIN KEITH.


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah Keith post the XXX pics we know you took some..............


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 11 2004, 02:53 AM
> *NOW THIS WAS MY FAVORED CAR AT THE SHOW!!!
> [snapback]2284399[/snapback]​*


THE SHOP(M&M HYDRAULICS)FINISHED THIS CAR ON TUESDAY LAST WEEK, FOR THE SHOW. GLAD YOU LIKED THE WORK.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 11 2004, 02:59 AM
> *:0  :0  :0 HERES A RARE SHOT
> [snapback]2284403[/snapback]​*


who's the girl next to Vanessa? masterbation material 4 sho :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 11 2004, 11:47 AM
> *THE SHOP(M&M HYDRAULICS)FINISHED THIS CAR ON TUESDAY LAST WEEK, FOR THE SHOW. GLAD YOU LIKED THE WORK.
> [snapback]2285151[/snapback]​*



Chico always turns out baddass cars. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Oct 11 2004, 12:45 PM
> *who's the girl next to Vanessa? masterbation material 4 sho  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2285277[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

THAT'S MARTHA I THINK SHE'S TONY WIFE


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Oct 11 2004, 11:45 AM
> *who's the girl next to Vanessa? masterbation material 4 sho  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2285277[/snapback]​*


*Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment,  
and it's Tony Parker aka O.G.Riders girlfriend to be exact! :biggrin: 


Hey keith, send your baby a kiss for me..
looking forward to meeting the little one in the near future,

Peace,
Martha*


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 11 2004, 08:23 PM
> *Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment,
> and it's Tony Parkers aka o.g.riders girlfriend to be exact! :biggrin:
> Hey keith, send your baby a kiss for me..
> ...


hey whats up martha..


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 11 2004, 08:23 PM
> *
> 
> Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment,
> ...


hey wait a minute....little one?? ahh shit


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

nice pics..i like the distance shot looking down over the parking lot... gives a good scope of the turnout


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Oct 11 2004, 07:46 AM
> *yeah Keith post the  XXX pics we know you took some..............
> [snapback]2284815[/snapback]​*


ha ha.....not on this site...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT SITE????


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chelita_@Oct 11 2004, 02:20 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks For The Pics Homeboyz!  I always know you bring good Pics! I have a question do you know if theres gonna be any shows here in LA ?  :biggrin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2284440[/snapback]​*



pomona raceway 0ct 24


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 11 2004, 08:55 PM
> *pomona raceway 0ct 24
> [snapback]2286814[/snapback]​*


whos trowning that show??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 11 2004, 07:23 PM
> *
> 
> Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment,
> ...


done......hes chillin rigth here tryin to log on lil already  




















,


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 11 2004, 10:18 PM
> *done......hes chillin rigth here tryin to log on lil already
> ,
> [snapback]2287043[/snapback]​*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BIG UPS TO EVERYONE I MET AT THE SHOW:

KEITH & VANESSA AS ALWAYS

OG RIDER

BIG DAN

FOO FROM THE TRUUCHA BOOTH (SORRY DAWG, KEEP FORGETTIN YA NAME) :cheesy: 

TOKER, LIL TOKER, JOKER, FLACO : COO KICKIN IT WITH U GUYS ON THE STRIP AFTER THE SHOW

ANYONE ELSE I FORGOT

ILL POST PICS OF THE LADIES IN A FEW DAYS

NEXT STOP S.D., MY B-DAY IS THAT WEEKEND SO ILL BE DOIN IT UP BIG.
SEE YA THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## chelita (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 11 2004, 09:55 PM
> *pomona raceway 0ct 24
> [snapback]2286814[/snapback]​*



thanks ! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I had a blast..........and finally got to kick with most of my West Coast Counterparts.
and too many LIL'ers to remember


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice pics


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Sup Keith, nice to meet you and vanessa at the show...Thanks for the pix :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

whats up big keith... good meeting you and the ladies... they were looking dam hot....i want to party with them...your the man with all those women....


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 12 2004, 01:46 PM
> *I had a blast..........and finally got to kick with most of my West Coast Counterparts.
> and too many LIL'ers to remember
> [snapback]2288714[/snapback]​*


Ya apparently I missed meeting you, even though I was supposedly in the room at the hotel next to you??
:dunno:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

maybe next year... lay it low name tags....????


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2004, 04:20 AM
> *maybe next year... lay it low name tags....????
> [snapback]2294272[/snapback]​*


Hello my name is....... :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2004, 02:53 AM
> *whats up big keith... good meeting you and the ladies... they were looking dam hot....i want to party with them...your the man with all those women....
> 
> 
> ...


Who is the girl in the white shirt black shorts? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Oct 13 2004, 10:25 PM
> *Who is the girl in the white shirt black shorts? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2294285[/snapback]​*


she is dam hot... very pretty...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 13 2004, 09:31 PM
> *she is dam hot... very pretty...
> [snapback]2294302[/snapback]​*


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 11 2004, 10:29 PM
> *NEXT STOP S.D., MY B-DAY IS THAT WEEKEND SO ILL BE DOIN IT UP BIG.
> SEE YA THERE!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2287063[/snapback]​*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 13 2004, 07:53 PM
> *whats up big keith... good meeting you and the ladies... they were looking dam hot....i want to party with them...your the man with all those women....
> 
> 
> ...


Motherfucker.....look at the chick in the background wearing all white.........ooooooowweeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

whoa!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 12 2004, 11:35 PM
> *
> [snapback]2290561[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THAT'S TATOO, VANILLA ICE, JR., BABY HUEY, RUN~D-SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 14 2004, 09:26 AM
> *Motherfucker.....look at the chick in the background wearing all white.........ooooooowweeeeeeeeeeee
> [snapback]2295473[/snapback]​*



I know I know.....thats what I was peeping at!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 14 2004, 12:47 PM
> *I know I know.....thats what I was peeping at!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2296117[/snapback]​*



I know... first thing i noticed in the pic.... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 14 2004, 09:47 AM
> *I know I know.....thats what I was peeping at!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2296117[/snapback]​*


HOW COME YOU CALL YOURSELF "BIG PIMPIN'" BUT YOU HAVE NO HOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You have no clue about any "hoes" I have!!!!!! :0 Scotty no hoppie!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 14 2004, 11:25 AM
> *You have no clue about any "hoes" I have!!!!!!  :0  Scotty no hoppie!!!
> [snapback]2296475[/snapback]​*


I KNOW YOU HAVE SOME IN YOUR FIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 14 2004, 08:56 AM
> *THAT'S TATOO, VANILLA ICE, JR., BABY HUEY, RUN~D-SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!  O.G. T-SHIRT C.C.!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2296045[/snapback]​*


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 14 2004, 07:26 AM
> *Motherfucker.....look at the chick in the background wearing all white.........ooooooowweeeeeeeeeeee
> [snapback]2295473[/snapback]​*


dayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.pimpfreevids.com/dyme/101/0003.mpg


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Keith more photos por favor!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 14 2004, 08:56 AM
> *THAT'S TATOO, VANILLA ICE, JR., BABY HUEY, RUN~D-SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2296045[/snapback]​*




that aint me brother.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------

